# Teaching in Ontario helpful link



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Having just sent off our passports after a 4 and a half year application process, I am having a look at what I need to do to teach in Toronto. I just thought I'd post this link as it may prove helpful to others wondering what to do as to being eligible. Be aware though it's going to cost just over $300 to apply and register.

General Guidelines for Registration: Teachers Trained Outside Ontario - The Ontario College of Teachers

Hope this is useful, any other teaching related tips would be gratefully accepted


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rachiie72 said:


> Having just sent off our passports after a 4 and a half year application process, I am having a look at what I need to do to teach in Toronto. I just thought I'd post this link as it may prove helpful to others wondering what to do as to being eligible. Be aware though it's going to cost just over $300 to apply and register.
> 
> General Guidelines for Registration: Teachers Trained Outside Ontario - The Ontario College of Teachers
> 
> Hope this is useful, any other teaching related tips would be gratefully accepted


You should be aware that obtaining teaching positions in Toronto is quite difficult. Most disciplines can be funded from within. If you teach Maths or Science more, but not many, doors may be opened to you. You may have to supply-teach for a few years.


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You should be aware that obtaining teaching positions in Toronto is quite difficult. Most disciplines can be funded from within. If you teach Maths or Science more, but not many, doors may be opened to you. You may have to supply-teach for a few years.


Thank you, just like current situation here in UK really. Was under no illusions of obtaining job as Teacher quickly, I have no objections to supply work but understand need to be registered with Ontario College of Teachers to get license to teach.


----------

